# [ADOBE-AIR-SDK] Sendoid Application Adobe AIR

## spy20

Bonjour,

je tente en vain de lancer une application Adobe Air.

J'ai suivi les liens suivants

http://www.flashinthepan.ca/computer-tips/linux-computer-tips/adobe-air-on-gentoo-linux

http://forums.adobe.com/message/23483#23483

http://www.flexjunk.com/2009/01/03/running-air-15-apps-on-64-bit-gentoo-linux/

Mes directorys sont bien créés.

Et pour lancer mon application je tente ceci

```

/opt/air-sdk/bin/adl -nodebug /opt/air-sdk/apps/sendoid/META-INF/AIR/application.xml /opt/air-sdk/apps/sendoid/

bash: /opt/air-sdk/bin/adl : fichier binaire impossible à lancer
```

Mais malgré que j'ai tous les droits d'exécution sur /opt/air-sdk/* j'ai ce message d'erreur.

Je n'ai actuellement pas trouvé de solutions à mon problème.

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.

Cordialement,

Sylvain

----------

## spy20

Pas d'idée, je suis bloqué dessus ?

----------

## sebB

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-831391-start-0.html

----------

## scherz0

Quels résultats donnent les commandes suivantes ?

```
uname -a
```

```
file opt/air-sdk/bin/adl
```

```
ldd opt/air-sdk/bin/adl 
```

----------

## spy20

 *scherz0 wrote:*   

> Quels résultats donnent les commandes suivantes ?
> 
> ```
> uname -a
> ```
> ...

 

Merci pour vos retours.

Voici le retour des commandes

```

spy20 / # uname -a

Linux spy20 2.6.39-gentoo-r1 #4 SMP Sat Jul 9 20:28:03 CEST 2011 x86_64 

Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 870 @ 2.93GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

spy20 / # file /opt/air-sdk/bin/adl

/opt/air-sdk/bin/adl: Mach-O executable i386

spy20 / # ldd /opt/air-sdk/bin/adl         

n'est pas un excutable dynamique
```

----------

## spy20

 *sebB wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-831391-start-0.html

 

Aïe c'est compliqué

----------

## scherz0

 *spy20 wrote:*   

> [code]
> 
> spy20 / # file /opt/air-sdk/bin/adl
> 
> /opt/air-sdk/bin/adl: Mach-O executable i386
> ...

 

Version pour Mac OS ?

----------

## spy20

 *scherz0 wrote:*   

>  *spy20 wrote:*   [code]
> 
> spy20 / # file /opt/air-sdk/bin/adl
> 
> /opt/air-sdk/bin/adl: Mach-O executable i386
> ...

 

Heu pas normal ça ... je vais retenter

----------

## spy20

 *spy20 wrote:*   

>  *scherz0 wrote:*    *spy20 wrote:*   [code]
> 
> spy20 / # file /opt/air-sdk/bin/adl
> 
> /opt/air-sdk/bin/adl: Mach-O executable i386
> ...

 

Ah oui je me souviens pourquoi.

Sur leur site je n'avais pas trouvé de version Linux, mais uniquement Windows et Mac OS.

En regardant d'autre posts de forum, leurs liens étaient les mêmes.

Je vais refouiller pour voir si il y a pas une version Linux propre

----------

## spy20

 *spy20 wrote:*   

>  *spy20 wrote:*    *scherz0 wrote:*    *spy20 wrote:*   [code]
> 
> spy20 / # file /opt/air-sdk/bin/adl
> 
> /opt/air-sdk/bin/adl: Mach-O executable i386
> ...

 

En effet sur l'url suivante il y a que Mac OS et Windows

http://www.adobe.com/products/air/sdk/

Il semblerait que le SDK pour Linux n'est plus développé

http://www.channelnews.fr/produits-et-solutions/applications/10025-adobe-stoppe-les-developpements-de-air-pour-linux-.html

Et j'ai trouvé une version 2009 donc à voir

http://telecharger.caloga.com/viewsoft.php3?key=00103000128

----------

